# Marijuana and Pregnancy



## Magnificient (Sep 8, 2010)

Approximately 1 baby in
every 1000 in the United States is born with fetal alcohol syndrome,
making it the single most important cause of mental retardation.

Several studies have compared the babies born to women who had
used marijuana during pregnancy with the babies of women who did
not. Most studies failed to show any significant differences




Quoted from The Science of Marijuana by Leslie Iversen


----------



## kennyjoyy (Sep 25, 2010)

Women who smoke marijuana have increased risk of abnormalities in ovulation and therefore more infertility. This risk is enhanced when the use is within one year before attempting conception.


----------

